# thoughts, plans and questions for a riparium/aquarium/terrarium combo



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok--Ive actually semi-decided to make the tank a SE Asia biotope ( non blackwater ) and change the fish choices to Harlequin rasboras ( I already have 4 of these and they are very pretty and active fish ) and then if I can find them locally; Mystus bimaculatus ( two spot catfish ).


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

without a mist system or a fully covered top I don't think there will be enough humidity for the frogs? Obvioulsly if that is the case you cant get around the foggy glass look. If you don't think you can deal with the noise why are you considering that type of fauna for your tank? I think the harlequin rasboras are a good choice for the volume of water. 

If you do decide apon using a misting system, you could lean towards converting some submerged plants to emmersed? I don't know which would be specifically for an Asian biotope.

Hope this helps!


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Updated the first post. My wife says Im psycho for putting this much thought into a 'fish tank' LOL. 

Biggest unanswered problems/questions at this point are ;

Land area--all aspects are a new area for me. Im unsure of how to approach the substrate and the plants. Ive decided on a mist system for that area because of the 80+% humidity requirements of the frogs-any suggestions for a small mist system ( this area is only gonna be 18" front to back x 12" left to right and 26" tall-including the area inside of the 40B dedicated to 'land' ) ? I plan to address this area like a vivarium ( why are there so many stinking terms for these things??? viv/ter/rip/aquarium...

Lighting. I dont want to over do it on the submersed section, but I know the Blyxa will require some decent light to grow. The T5NO Coralife fixture would be 2x14w. The lights for the riparium section will need to be brighter than the submersed section Im sure, but Im not sure HOW bright. Also, the frogs dont need LOTS of light, nor do they need special UV light like some amphibians--the Crypts and ferns should be fine with a single T8 fixture from my old 10 gallon tank I think. So, maybe my lighting question are mostly answered?? LOL.


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

Substrate - Will your frogs be going into the water? I think an enriched substrate might be too much for them to handle. Root tabs with some sand might be good.

Land area - You don't need to spend a fortune on the misting system. A "Habba Mist" system from Zoomed will work. I actually ordered a Mist King which will be routed to my 20-gallon long, and 60-gallon long (both are filled about 2/3 - 3/4 the way). There are some mixed reviews about the Habba Mist, but these are from people that don't like to clean their equipment.

Lighting - You don't want to overdo it, since the light will be penetrating glass and may warm the tank too much. If you go open-top, your frogs will probably escape. On a 20-gallon long with about 11-12 gallons of water, I am using a coralife fixture T5NO 2x 14 watt and everything is growing fine. I have java fern, bolbitis, and java moss.


I'm used to caring for fish with virtually no problems - they seem to do fine once the tank is cycled and you simply change the water.

Amphibians are a different story though. They need a lot of care and maintenance.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

VERY crude outline of what I have in mind. I will make some better drafts with more details as I work out the details. Honestly, this tank seems like one of the best ideas Ive ever heard or seen. I know Im not the only one to ever consider doing this, Im just excited about the possibilities. 

Im leaning more towards keeping the vivarium section closed off so that I can keep the seperate humidity sections easier. Also, Im not sure I could keep the frogs in without having it completely closed off. As cool as it would be to see the frogs swimming in the tank, I dont think they would do it anyway. I believe they will stay in the 'canopy' area most times.











neither of the pictures used to make this are not mine-credit to whoever owns the images. ( hydrophyte is the owner of the riparium--unsure of the vivarium though )

This may give a better visual of what I have in mind. Obviously not to scale-that vivarium is HUGE. LOL.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

just remember those red eye tree frogs are native to costa rica and not SE Asia. Actually finding suitable frogs from SE Asia is a difficult task as there are not too many that are available. A few suggestions though:

Vietnamese Mossy Frog - Semi Aquatic/ Semi Arborial
Red Webbed Gliding Frog - Like trees but also can tolerate some water area

One I'm on the hunt for:

Jade Tree Frog - Threatened species that I may never find.

Craig


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah--I dont think the other frogs are as well suited to this style enclosure though. Also, most of the frogs from Asia seem to be much more vocal--something I dont want a lot of. I still think Im going to go with the RETFs, even though it will go against my Asian theme. That will be the only real deviation from the Asian biotope though.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Actually Craig, I did some research on the Vietnamese Mossy Frog and it seems to suit my tank pretty well. They like to swim and to hang out in vegetation. Now, Ive got to decide if I can tolerate the calls or croaking from the frogs at night.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

shane3fan said:


> Actually Craig, I did some research on the Vietnamese Mossy Frog and it seems to suit my tank pretty well. They like to swim and to hang out in vegetation. Now, Ive got to decide if I can tolerate the calls or croaking from the frogs at night.


It suits mine as well I just want soemthing more colorful.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

well i have an awesome frog in mind that i feel will do well in this habitat..
Malaysian Leaf Frog (Megophrys Nasuta)


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

F22 said:


> well i have an awesome frog in mind that i feel will do well in this habitat..
> Malaysian Leaf Frog (Megophrys Nasuta)


Got more information on it?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok, what i know from experience:
easy to keep eats anything that walks by, mine were on a diet of mostly crickets, but got an occasional hissing roach. They are going to occupy the same areas that a PDF would, staying low in the tank, mostly a forest floor dwelling creature.

what i read:
they are found on rain forest floors because they require high humidty and will sometimes go into the water(rarely). feeding habits are about the same as a pixie or pacman frog, it lays in leaf litter for camoflauge until food come by and then POW! 
it reaches about 4.5"


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

F22 said:


> ok, what i know from experience:
> easy to keep eats anything that walks by, mine were on a diet of mostly crickets, but got an occasional hissing roach. They are going to occupy the same areas that a PDF would, staying low in the tank, mostly a forest floor dwelling creature.
> 
> what i read:
> ...


DOH! Too big for what I'm after. Really wish I could find the Jade Tree Frog or similar small 2" max frog from SE Asia.

Craig


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah, those jade frogs are BEAUTIFUL, you need something for a biotope or just something cool craig?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

F22 said:


> yeah, those jade frogs are BEAUTIFUL, you need something for a biotope or just something cool craig?


 
I'll shoot you a PM so as to not derail his thread too much.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmm--someone else had a good suggestion. I could set it up with the RETFs--and change from an Asian biotope to a South American biotope. Arrggghh--more research and note taking--lol. Ive already got 7 files going on my PC with notes about plant and animal species from Asia--guess I can add some for South America now.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

shane3fan said:


> Hmm--someone else had a good suggestion. I could set it up with the RETFs--and change from an Asian biotope to a South American biotope. Arrggghh--more research and note taking--lol. Ive already got 7 files going on my PC with notes about plant and animal species from Asia--guess I can add some for South America now.


 
Lots of easy to find choices if you do South/ Central American


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

hahahahaha have fun!


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Option #2 stocking ;

Red Eyed Tree Frog x 2 or 3

Bloodfin Tetra ( Aphyocharax anisitsi ) x11

Corydoras pygmaeus x7

Otocinclus x5?

Now, I have to do some research on plants for a South American biotope. I can still use the ideas I had of rocks, sand substrate, and roots for a river type display. I think I will like the vivarium plant selection better with the South American plants--I dunno. 

Off to stick my nose in the books...  Wish me luck. 

Going to the pet store tonight to get a dog for my son ( Lhasa Apso puppy ) so I wont be able to do much more research tonight.

Anyone have any suggestions for a replacement for the Dwarf Mondo grass in the planter cups? I may attempt to grow Riccia on the land area, Ive seen it used in some terrariums as a ground cover and it looks awesome. I dont know if the light requirements of Riccia ( high light ) will conflict with the light requirements of the frogs ( low light ) though.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

check out blackjungle.com they are gonna have some neat mosses and ferns for the land area


----------

